# Losing Weight for Pre-pregnancy



## Imswan (May 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 
I just wondered if anyone else found the whole pre-pregnancy diet /losing weight ready for a safe pregnancy challenging? 

Becoming a mum is high on my priority list and I'm currently on a pre-pregnancy clinic as we're getting married in August! 

However, I'm finding it sooo difficult to make the changes needed and then I feel guilty because surely this is all the motivation a person should need?!

I've tried re-enrolling with Slimming World but find the diet now goes against pre -pregnancy recommendations of less carbs and more protein and veg.

I also work in a hospital so groups or exercise classes at set times are a bit of a no go.

Has anyone else experienced the same challenge and do you have any tips for pre-pregnancy diet and exercise? 

Thank you!


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2018)

Well similar to anyone wanting to lose weight, cutting down on carbs and doing more exercise are the keys - so if you do both of them why is there any need to actually pay someone to tell you what to do?

For diet ideas try the 'What did you eat yesterday' thread - some innovative low carb ideas on there! and exercise - well - what do you like doing?  In most hospitals use the stairs instead of the lift and outside of work there are always streets you can walk round and Parkruns you can do on Sundays!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 11, 2018)

Walking can be very good, if you don't already hit a good step number set yourself a target. 

Do a food log, I always think it helps to see what you are eating to work out any areas you can improve. I do it every now and then for a about 2 weeks worth. 

I try to improve my diet/habits rather than temporary diet. You will need to be on top of it whilst pregnant and afterwards, then you want your child to have a good diet so if you get it all in order now it will be send nature.


----------



## Lizzzie (May 16, 2018)

I find writing down what I eat a massive help.  I also started eating mega-healthy breakfast (Shredded Wheat cos it doesn’t have extra sugar in) so at least I automatically start every day sensibly, whatever happens next.....  

Good luck with it, and looking fwd to hearing good news!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 16, 2018)

Yeah, like Lizzzie said start with breakfast. Something low sugar and fruit is what I go with, two or three fruits in that first meal mean a good start to the rest of it. Good luck.


----------



## Kim23 (Jun 10, 2018)

Myself and my hubby have been wanting kids for years now but my body just keeps throwing curveballs every year with something else going wrong. We're on a healthy eating plan at the moment as I need to lose alot of weight beforehand - even clinic won't let me onto the pre-pregnancy clinic yet until I've lost most of what I need to. Things I've heard from friends etc is the ideal they want can be extremely difficult to achieve - were not perfect diabetics anyway! lol I've just got that feeling that we want a baby and that gives me the motivation to stick to it and if having a bad day, I talk about it to hubby as we're all human. I do hope it works out for you  you'll get there x


----------



## Vinta (Jun 11, 2018)

I've my hba1c down from 87 to 57 within 3 months!! All I've done is set myself a target of 10000 steps a day minimum and writing down everything I eat in diary??

It's tough so don't bear yourself up!! I have had a bad weekend I've written it down put a line under it and planning a walk tonight rather than watching tv lol


----------



## mirandaowl (Nov 27, 2018)

I agree with trophywench, do as many exercises as you can outside the gym, also you may go to the gym and workout with a personal trainer. Or you may cut twice your portion but eat more times, soon you will understand that you may eat less times


----------



## T1D Coaching (Jan 2, 2019)

Personally, I think you take a couple of hours to sit & reflect on where you are currently & what your goal is.. to have a baby.. You need to really think about how you will feel, what you will do, how things will change for you once you’ve reached your goal.. & then chunk it down into smaller steps with action points for each one. Start at the beginning.. write down your current weight & your ultimate goal - get them both somewhere noticeable so you see them every day. Next look at what has worked for you in the past, what has been your obstacles? Who is your support network, what or who is motivating you? All of this will give you a much stronger push to achieve. You know you need to increase activity and/or decrease the carbs. If attending slimming world or weight watchers etc gives you accountability then great! But if you find yourself not committing you need to learn to be accountable to yourself. You’ve got this, it’s all in the confidence & the mindset! ✨


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 14, 2019)

@Imswan how are you? X


----------



## Sasablad (Nov 19, 2019)

Walking can help you reduce weight.


----------



## merrymunky (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I was diagnosed as type 2 diabetic in January following the loss of my first baby, a boy lost at 16 weeks gestation. Post mortem found no cause for the numerous physical problems he has. Genetics testing of my husband and I also threw no light on the situation. The only reasonable cause was the fact I had been living with undiagnosed and uncontrolled diabetes for goodness knows how long. That’s something I have to live with for the rest of my life.   

I have been obese my whole adult life. I lost two stone before that pregnancy (it took ten years to conceive due to weight related fertility issues)

Since diagnosis I saw a pre-pregnancy consultant, got my diet under control and lost three more stone. This was enough to give me back regular cycles and enable me to conceive again. Sadly it resulted in another loss at just 6 weeks. (I think that one just wasn’t meant to be)

However I am now 15 weeks pregnant after falling pregnant again within a month of that last loss. I am under heavy monitoring at maternity with my diabetic pregnancy consultant. 

i lost the weight through a tightly controlled diet (I still eat carbs and follow slimming world loosely from home...just had to massively adapt it and reduce carbs etc) and exercise. I was off work for 5 months following our initial loss. In that time I made sure I went out walking at my favourite local country park a few times a week. Not only was it good for my weight, it was good for my soul. 

If you are serious about wanting to become a parent you will do what it takes. I’m having to make sacrifices for a healthy pregnancy. My medicine cabinet resembles a 90 year old’s right now but if it means bringing home a baby after 11 long years trying then I will do it. 

I can guarantee you won’t have as much to lose as I did. But every little will help your chances. 

I wish you all the luck in the world. Always here if you need me.


----------



## Robin (Nov 30, 2019)

This is an old thread, @merrymunky, the OP hasn’t logged in for over 18months.


----------



## merrymunky (Nov 30, 2019)

Robin said:


> This is an old thread, @merrymunky, the OP hasn’t logged in for over 18months.



Ah,

I didn’t see the date of the original post, just the most recent reply. Thought it was new. Oh well. I hope wherever they are they are getting on well.


----------

